# Mk1 Scirocco front brake upgrade question



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

Will 10.1" brakes from a 16v Scirocco bolt up to the older wheel bearing housing? What else needs to be changed for this setup to work on the Mk1? I know the wheel bearing housings changed on the 84 Scirocco, was 
that to accomidate the 100mm CV's or to accomidate the bigger brakes?


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Mk1 Scirocco front brake upgrade question (vw_freak7)*

They will bolt on. I would change out your MC for the Scirocco 16v set up also.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Mk1 Scirocco front brake upgrade question (jman)*

the front brakes can be changed to 16v brakes , you will need from the donor car, caliper and carrier, thatis it. I suggest geting brake pads and rotors new.
here is a tech note on the subject on my web site
http://www.longcoeur.com/sciro....html 
The problem with MKI's is that the booster is the wrong one, and you will need the 16v/ or 85 and older scirocco boster, then get a 16v of G60 corrado (non abs - 1990) master cylinder.... putting a 22mm MC on a MKI booster you will discover is futile as the rod pushing on the diaphram is too long. I beleive with the MKI you also enter another problem is that the master cylinder has 2 extra posrt for the brake light signal switches where the MKII had the switches connected to the pedal cluster, yet another hurddle to cross as well.
you can use bigger brakes in the front not changing anything else, I would strongly suggest stainless steel lines in this case to reduce the rubber expansion of OEM lines and this will increase the pressure to the brakes thus making it more efficient system.
g'luck



_Modified by ATS at 7:39 AM 11-12-2003_


----------

